# Westside 2009 Pics.



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi guys

I thought I would share the only pics I managed to get on the day.
I tried to get around a little more but part of being a Westside crew member I
was also busy judging some of the show and shine cars :thumb:


























































































































































































































































































Robbie


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Cool photos. Seems like a good turn out. Seen you about a few VAG shows and your caddy is looking good too.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Some good shots there Rob! :thumb:

Alex


----------

